# Briggs and Stratton timing model 281707



## jonree (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Can anyone tell me the timing settings for a Briggs and Stratton lawn mower model 281704 Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Timing? Timing is pretty much fixed for all aspects of these engines, are you looking for air gap settings perhaps?


----------



## jonree (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi I am trying to time the crankshaft and valvie gear. When I timed the gears, the firing mechanism is at the bottom of the stoke of the piston. Where should the firing mechanism be? On top dead centre or ?????


when I time on the timing marks, the engine backfires though the carby.


Thanks John


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There are timing marks on both the camshaft gear and the crankshaft gear, the marks should be lined up. Ignition is timed to the crankshaft and flywheel via the flywheel key.


----------



## jonree (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks mate, much appreciated. I will see how it goes.

Regards John in Australia


----------

